# Commuter IGH Bikes



## jhmeathead (Apr 15, 2013)

I was wondering if any of my commuter bros use or have any experience with IGH bikes. With weather here in UT i was looking at this option but ive never ridden or dealt with an IGH equipped bike.

Alfine 8 or 11?
Is the hub "drag" really that noticeable?
Reliability
belt drive or chain

Imma go do some research in the igh forum but i wanted to hear 1st hand xperiance from you guys.
I was looking at Giant seek, Norco Indie, Miseo 4 etc.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

They can work ok


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I used a Nexus 8 for a couple years- post 34 in the "Post Your Commuter" sticky. I liked it pretty well for commuting and short grocery runs, gave it up when I started wanting more from the bike. Now kind of wish I had kept it for that purpose. I`m sure it was less efficient than a derailler system, but not to a huge extent, and not easy to measure. I read a lot of complaints about it being a PITA to remove the rear wheel, but honestly I don`t know how anybody found it hard- for me, it was pretty much equal to removing the rear wheel on a derailled bike.
Plusses, according to RyR:
Neat-o. Easy to keep chain oil off your pants beacuse it`s easy to guard and it doesn`t need much oiling (applies to SS also, I`m sure). Shifting when stopped is a much nicer bennie than you would think. Different, fun, and well... neat-o.

Minuses (says me):
Heavy. Less gear range than my 3 x 8 bikes. If something DOES go wrong (didn`t happen to me), you`re screwed.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

yes when it goes wrong it goes Wrong


----------



## Iamcanadn (Nov 30, 2013)

I have a custom built commuter bike made by True North Cycles (free advertising to a great builder here in Canada) and it uses an Alfine 8 speed in rear. I love the simplicity and maintenance of it. There are a couple of decent hills on my route and the 8 speed is more than enough gear range to tackle that. I don't notice any drag compared to my other non IGH bikes. It really is a clean and maintenance-free setup, the wheel is not hard to remove and it really is a great setup for foul conditions. I've had no issues in the last 1.5yrs w it.


----------



## jhmeathead (Apr 15, 2013)

Riding to work in the snow today really got me thinking bout one of these. lol

Im really digging this scott sub 10. alfine 8, carbon belt, hydros , decent weight But that paint job screams steal me. too bad it isnt all black or any other matt color









I know these bikes weight more but my hardrock is pushing 40lbs commutered out. Stripped i think its still in the 34lbs+ range. Hoping to find something a bit lighter 25-30ish lbs. I was originally looking at a specialized awol but was bummed when it came in at 33lbs.


----------

